# Doggie smell



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I've had several poodles over 40 years. Callie is the first one with a doggy smell. She's been like that since we got her at 4 months old. I've always had to bathe her every two weeks because by then she needs it badly, and she starts smelling a little doggy about 4 days after a bath. I can't figure out why because she is perfectly healthy, good clean ears, and the vet finds nothing wrong. I've tried her on all kinds of foods. All I can figure is that she has such a thick coat she has a lot of oils but I brush her well at least every other day. Poodles aren't supposed to smell doggy when they live in the house and don't run around a lot or get into things outside. Her breath isn't that sweet either, even though I brush her teeth at least three times a week, but regardless of the type, grain free natural kibble isn't very nice to smell, especially Orijen, Arcana or Merrick.
Any comments? Why does my pretty little girl get that dirty hound smell?


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I would recommend adding chlorophyll to their water or using ACV added to the rinse water after baths. Both have been found to help prevent odors in humans and dogs.  I use the ACV rinse and it makes hair soft as well. So an added plus. 

I only have issues if my dogs get hot. Then they smell doggie, but only slightly. What some dogs smell like right after a good groom.  

Good luck in finding something that works for you.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you, I'll give it a try. Is the chloroyphyll safe, where do I get it and how much in the water? Is ACV apple cider vinegar? In what concentration do I use it?


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I would be interested in that as well. Rhett is a house boy but sometimes he can be fragrant..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Chlorophyll is safe, it is from plants. It is what makes them green. I get it from the health food store. It comes in tablets or liquid. I use the liquid and add it to the dogs water. 

And yes ACV is apple cider vinegar. If you put it in the rinse water, you use about 4 oz per gallon of water. Pour on last as final rinse. If you just are using it as a spray freshen up then it is half water and half vinegar. And spritz on at need. We had a friend when I was a child that even used it to get rid of smoke odors from items that had been in fires. She worked on pianos. They would put a bowl of vinegar on the inside of the piano and close it up for a few days. Then usually there was no longer any smell. If there was, they repeated process. Vinegar is a great cleaner and is so useful.  I even use it mixed with hydrogen peroxide to clean. 

I have also heard of using charcoal, but I have never used it but I have known of folks that swore by it. 

Good luck.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sometimes it is the diet. My first Rottweiler had IBD and a lot of food sensitivities, so when I first go her, I changed kibble often in an attempt to find one that suited her. She normally didn't smell "doggie" at all but I remember one kibble I tried made her stink! The kibble ended up not agreeing with her IBD in the long run so I stopped feeding it. Within a few weeks, her "wet dog" smell disappeared.

You mention you've tried a few different grain-free kibbles. Why not try a good-quality kibble with some grain in it for a little while and see if that makes a difference. It's not going to hurt your dog so might be worth a try.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Vinegar is great for getting rid of smells. It also helps make hair shiny, I have used it upon myself. I have never heard of chlorophyll for this. Is is just for doggy odor or does it have other benefits as well?


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

What is her bedding? Have you washed it lately? Maybe change it to something that doesn't hold the smell. Maybe the smell is so impregnated into the bedding that when you bathe her the bedding makes her smell again pretty quickly.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I remember reading somewhere (wish I could recall where!) that "doggy stink" can be a subclinical yeast infection. Not enough to show lesions on the skin, but enough to make the dog stink. Some suggest adding yogurt with active cultures and, as already mentioned, ACV to the dog's diet and to use a vinegar rinse after the bath. 

A friend of my with an "aromatic" poodle mix uses Quadruped Protein Shampoo. She says it smells great, the scent lasts a week or two, and if the dog gets wet, the fragrance is reactivated. Her pooch does smell fresh, I can vouch for that. Do you give your dog probiotics? You said her breath isn't that pleasant, so I wonder if this is a digestive thing? Hope you find something that helps.:clover:

Here's some info one ACV.
The Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar to Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Chlorophyll is good for basic detox human or pet.  It is part of what makes plants so good for you. 

This is a good page about it's benefits. 

I appreciate the link Chagall's Mom. I had heard about the subclinical yeast issue. I have a friend that had that and used ACV rinses on his hair to get rid of it. He had gotten it from a summer camp.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*AngelsMommy*: I just read on someone's blog chlorophyll is useful in masking the scent of a bitch's heat. Now that is an interesting tidbit!
Canine Advocate - All About Dogs: Can I Give My Dog Chlorophyll?


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope, not the bedding. She gets bathed every ten days, and she sleeps on soft blankets covering her bed. I wash all her blankets the day she gets her bath, vacuum the rugs, change the sofa covering she lies on, etc. She's really our princess, gets her teeth brushed and scraped, combed out completely at least every other day, even gets her bottom wiped at night before she comes up and jumps on our beds. I guess she is just a tomboy.
I'm going to try the chorophyll and try switching her food and keeping her coat shorter. I'm beginning to think it is just her, and her very very heavy coat and she gets oily smelling when she gets running around.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I put 3 drops of chlorophyll in her drinking water (its cheap - about $10 for a big bottle in the health food store). It works! Unless she goes out and runs a lot and gets really hot) she no longer has that doggy smell. Now I bathe her and she still smells sweet for at least 10 days.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
Listerine on the skin can kill any bacteria that may be causing the doggie odor. Mix with a little water, LEAVE ON, do not wash off. Listerine is such a useful product! This recommended to me many years ago by a 40+ Year poodle breeder. Listerine also good for HOT SPOTS. It tastes BAD and is an antiseptic for the hot spot area. Store brand is fine for use.


----------

